

Twitter Forum on Law and Disorder on the “Outlaw Ocean” – Starts at 9:30am - dpflan
http://www.usip.org/events/law-and-disorder-the-outlaw-ocean

======
dpflan
The main hashtag is #OutlawOcean:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23outlawocean&src=typd](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23outlawocean&src=typd)

The discussion is related to this recent HN submission of a New York Times
article by Ian Urbina (‘Sea Slaves’: The Human Misery That Feeds Pets and
Livestock) that garnered much discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9957767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9957767)

